# JK Rowling drops hints of possible eighth Harry Potter book



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

Harry Potter author J.K. Rowling has strongly hinted for the first time that she could write an eighth book in the series. 



Rowling, 42, admits she has 'weak moments' when she feels she will pen another novel about the boy wizard. 

One of her biggest fans – her 14-year-old daughter Jessica – has already put pressure on her to revisit the character.
*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/12_04/JKRowlingPA_468x461.jpg


And her younger children – David, four, and Mackenzie, two – are likely to join the clamour for another novel as they discover the Potter books. 

However, if an eighth novel were to be written, Rowling concedes it is unlikely that Harry would be the central character. 

She finished the seventh book in the series – Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows – last January. 

At the time she thought she was ending a 17-year association with the boy wizard. 

But in an interview with Time magazine, which put Rowling at No 3 in its Person Of The Year list, she said: "There have been times since finishing, weak moments, when I've said 'Yeah, all right' to the eighth novel "If - and it's a big if - I ever write an eighth book, I doubt that Harry would be the central character. I feel I've already told his story. 

"But these are big ifs. Let's give it ten years." 

In the meantime, Rowling is working on two writing projects – an adult novel and a "political fairy tale" – and is involved in charity work.

*www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/art...ews.html?in_article_id=505148&in_page_id=1773


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

damn , she has become "money minded" too....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ agree


----------



## desiibond (Dec 31, 2007)

yeap yeap yeap. too irresistible


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah money has corpoded her! but it wil be good if she write a sequel.


----------



## anand1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I knew that she will not stop after having such popularity of her novel. And also why should she stop...?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 31, 2007)

anand1 said:


> I knew that she will not stop after having such popularity of her novel. And also why should she stop...?



i agree with you


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

now running harry potter in 20s ,coming attractions-
30s of potter ,
40s of potter,. . and so on . . next ,life of potters son .tsk,tsk


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

then it will have B.H(before harry death) and A.H(after harry death) Side novels..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 31, 2007)

that's only because of greed ` !


----------



## eggman (Dec 31, 2007)

No .........I don't have the courage to read 8th books after reading 5th and 7th....
She should stop at the _seventh_ ...........


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

@naveen . . lol


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2008)

abey ekta kapoor k serial chalte hain na  ghasit te ghasit tey yeh bhi pakaegi abhi


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 1, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

dont compare JO with "ekta ki anekta". 
jo did a horrible mistake in writin style of book 7 though story(means the main story n not everything like stupid murder or harry ron fight) was the best outta 7books.

but yeah if she want to write 8th book its her wish and any fan wil be delighted to read it.but yeah she has to something new and more creative n NOT JUST BRINGIN VOLDY BACK! 
i wish she writer on some other character like Dumbledore or the other character. 

but yeah write and 8th book wil be a lot difficult. 

it may be that many of us are seein her as a TURNIN INTO GREEDY MONEY MINDED PERSON.
but yet no1 knows and the emotional touch like she has with her lovely creation wil compel every write to write a sequel. i dont think any writer in the entire history hav just a long and strong emotional touch with his book for 17 years.

its really difficult for any1 to come out of such feelin. 

and yeah if she writes a 8th book then i will be first 1 to read it as i m a true harry potter fan n i wil remain a true harry potter fan. 

PS : i love the CREATION and not the CREATOR


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

talking about the creation , LOTR took 12 years for completion . but anyways , am not comparing it with this . but i strongly feel that the series (which is already a crap from book 6 onwards)will be getting more worse.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 2, 2008)

man i just want her to write the next hp book. nothing else matters


----------



## Indyan (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite surprising to see that everyone here is so narrow minded.
I doubt if its money. She already has more than enough of that.
She has devoted two decades of her life to Harry Potter. So no doubt she misses Harry, she misses the magical world.

 I wouldnt mind her writing something else about the HP world, but I dont want it to be about HP. The ending we were given was beautifull. It was perfect. In the end magic and good (Dumbledore!) prevailed. The 'boy who lived' lived on.


----------



## Voldy (Jan 2, 2008)

now she becomes a greedy money minded and thinking off ruining the whole series anyways thanks for the info


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 2, 2008)

2015:
JK Rowling drops hints of possible ninth Harry Potter book 
_Harry Potter and his dog's bone_


2020: JK Rowling drops hints of possible tenth Harry Potter book 
_Harry Potter and the number of baskets_ 


2025: JK Rowling drops hints of possible eleventh Harry Potter book 
_Harry Potter and the missioner of kazakhistan_


2030: JK Rowling drops hints of possible twelveth Harry Potter book 
_Harry Potter and the droplet of water_


2035: JK Rowling drops hints of possible thirteenth Harry Potter book
_Harry Potter and the order of his wife_


2040: JK Rowling drops hints of possible fourteenth Harry Potter book
_Harry Potter and the cold-blooded ones_


2045: JK Rowling drops hints of possible fifteenth Harry Potter book
_Harry Potter and the fluffy pillows_



lol 


_


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

she wont be living that long . am only afraid if their children take up the series and make it a family affair


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 3, 2008)

She finished the story with a happy ending, now what?


----------



## Indyan (Jan 3, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> 2015:
> JK Rowling drops hints of possible ninth Harry Potter book
> _Harry Potter and his dog's bone_
> 
> ...



She said that even if she writes an 8th book it wont be centred around HP.


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 3, 2008)

Even if she does write it, whats wrong with making money?


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 3, 2008)

nothing...we shud just mind our business...everybody wants to make more and more money (even ambani brothers fought for that)....if somebody dislikes HP....he/she shudn't read the 8th book(if it comes out)....as simpul as that


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

lol I just made a joke.. rhyming with the original titles.. as simple as that..

no offence to be taken


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

I am really waiting for this book


----------



## talkingcomet (Jan 11, 2008)

same wit me!!
i'd also luv to read some more about hogwarts and the magical world out there!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah I like to read one more book (hack I will read 100 Potter boooks if she writes them...)

Its like I lost one passion for which I was known in whole college..hehe..
No More Potter..No more questions asking me.. "Whats going to happen next Ashwin?"
Jhah.. I liked that attantion...

Jo write 8th novel fast..ehehehe


----------



## Techn0crat (Jul 20, 2009)

i was just browsing through some wikipedia entries and found this:
 Answering a question regarding Snape's love life and the redemptive pattern to his character in 1999, Rowling expressed her surprise at the foresight.(*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severus_Snape)
 Interview was taken in 99 while the seventh book came out in 05.So she knew where the story will lead and how it will end.Its not like ekta where they kill someone,then revive again and plastic surguries(spelling?)which also chane height and voice etc.
Those who are interested in interview:*www.accio-quote.org/articles/1999/1099-connectiontransc2.htm#p13


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 20, 2009)

She probably  changed the plot through the 6 years she lived to ponder over the book. Btw, the seventh nook was released in2007. And i doubt that Rowling is going to write any more.  With harry grown up and all, it would disrupt Harry's image as a child hero and give the whole concept a new twist.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 20, 2009)

HP is over-rated anyway...


----------



## nix (Jul 20, 2009)

well, its bad news for some parents. kids fall for the hype and coax their parents into buying it, only to read the first few pages.


----------

